# Striking and selfdefence with my Sifu



## ice84 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi to all group here i post a video for showing you some of my sifu (you can find more new  videos on the channel)







you could find him on his fan page too Pietro Di Rauso Facebook and  for all info about or asking me 

all the best courious to see what do you think about

Best
Vincenzo


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 7, 2015)

Quick hands


----------



## Danny T (Jun 7, 2015)

How different it would be had the attacker thrown the same type and amount of strikes for the attack that the Di Rauso rather than 1 punch and just standing still.


----------



## KPM (Jun 7, 2015)

Very fast!  But I find it curious that he is up on his toes...and leaning the upper body back at the same time!


----------



## Buka (Jun 7, 2015)

That was real nice. Don't worry about any replies, everyone's a critic.  I am, too. The music sucks. 

As for up on toes and leaning back - you tend to do that when trying to not actually hit when using speed striking (like in a demo), especially against a taller target. 

Thanks for posting it, bro.


----------



## Danny T (Jun 7, 2015)

The thread title is "Striking and selfdefence [sic] with my Sifu"
Where are the attacks for one to defend against? 
Where are the examples of self-defense?
A person presents a single or two punch movement with no intent and the other goes off on a speedy striking outburst against a person just standing with his arms down. Not wanting to be a kill joy but 'That is not self-defense.'


----------



## ice84 (Jun 7, 2015)

Danny T this is just a demo and my Sifu did the ecercises very fast and with fantastic control like you can see. But like i wrote you could find more videos of my sifu in his YouTube channel sure you like something.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Striking and selfdefence [sic] with my Sifu"



That's how you are supposed to spell 'defence'


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey, ice84, I notice that since you joined MartialTalk over a  year ago your only postings have been to promote your instructor and his videos. Why not stick around and actually join some of the discussions instead of just trying to advertise for Mr. Di Rauso?


----------



## Danny T (Jun 7, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> That's how you are supposed to spell 'defence'


No disagreement on the defence spelling being correct as well as defense. It is the 'selfdefence' I was referencing.


----------



## ice84 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Tony i usually see all the posts of this forum and i think like you can see i have never spamming.. Just  i don't like comment masters i don't see from real


----------



## drop bear (Jun 8, 2015)

Danny T said:


> The thread title is "Striking and selfdefence [sic] with my Sifu"
> Where are the attacks for one to defend against?
> Where are the examples of self-defense?
> A person presents a single or two punch movement with no intent and the other goes off on a speedy striking outburst against a person just standing with his arms down. Not wanting to be a kill joy but 'That is not self-defense.'



What I think is a bit more of an issue is the other guy eats a demonstration flurry and his hands just flop down to his waist. Covering doesn't affect the demo. Gives the puncher a bit more to work with. And trains in an "I am eating punches hands up" response.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 8, 2015)

ice84 said:


> Hi to all group here i post a video for showing you some of my sifu (you can find more new  videos on the channel)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So… where was the self defence?


----------



## ice84 (Jun 9, 2015)

first part of video is all about some striking and Selfdefence
About my classmate Christian (rugby player too) he has my same problem.... Our sifu is very fast and you can understand i think only from real you could be shocked but this is just my opionion i suggest to prove directly


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 9, 2015)

Unlike the "grappling art demo" that you take your opponent down ASAP and start from there, the "striking art demo" always has the same issue. Since you can't show your punching power by knocking your opponent down by one punch, you try to show your speed instead. The concern is, when you make 6 moves, your opponent is still "frozen" and not even moving back, the demo will look un-realistic.

IMO, the best demo should be

- You make 1 move, your opponent responds with 1 move. Your 1 move may be just a little bit faster than your opponent's 1 move. Your opponent's defense fails, your fist meets his face, and knock him down (at least your opponent can pretend that he is knocked down). That will be a clean and realistic "striking art demo".


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2015)

he's a pretty spry young man.


----------



## ice84 (Jun 10, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Unlike the "grappling art demo" that you take your opponent down ASAP and start from there, the "striking art demo" always has the same issue. Since you can't show your punching power by knocking your opponent down by one punch, you try to show your speed instead. The concern is, when you make 6 moves, your opponent is still "frozen" and not even moving back, the demo will look un-realistic.
> 
> IMO, the best demo should be
> 
> - You make 1 move, your opponent responds with 1 move. Your 1 move may be just a little bit faster than your opponent's 1 move. Your opponent's defense fails, your fist meets his face, and knock him down (at least your opponent can pretend that he is knocked down). That will be a clean and realistic "striking art demo".




maybe this is ok for you ?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 10, 2015)

ice84 said:


> maybe this is ok for you ?


That definitely is a much better clip - clean, sharp, and convincing.


----------



## ice84 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> That definitely is a much better clip - clean, sharp, and convincing.



But like i told you i suggest to see from real my sifu believe me...


----------



## geezer (Jun 11, 2015)

ice84 said:


> But like i told you i suggest to see from real my sifu believe me...



Not very likely though, since we (on Martialtalk) are scattered all over the world. But regardless, I also liked the second demo clip better. However, I'm long past the point where fast and aggressive techniques alone wow me. At my age (almost 60), speed and strength are not increasing. I'm more interested in building on concepts like efficiency, economy and practicality... stuff that can help_ me _improve without asking for the impossible.

Oh, I forgot to mention _deviousness. _Deviousness and treachery are really important as you get older!


----------



## ice84 (Jun 12, 2015)

geezer said:


> Not very likely though, since we (on Martialtalk) are scattered all over the world. But regardless, I also liked the second demo clip better. However, I'm long past the point where fast and aggressive techniques alone wow me. At my age (almost 60), speed and strength are not increasing. I'm more interested in building on concepts like efficiency, economy and practicality... stuff that can help_ me _improve without asking for the impossible.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention _deviousness. _Deviousness and treachery are really important as you get older!




Yes..but this is just only because my Sifu is an athlete too not only a teacher so he prefer showing speed and strenght etc at his age.  in fact he has never done yet a tutorial video even if i have suggested more times


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 12, 2015)

People weren't impressed with your sifu over on martial arts planet so you thought you'd try over here? The demos are nice, they probably impress people that don't know much, but they don't show much skill as far as timing and application go. Moving hands quickly against a compliant partner does not mean you can do it when a guy fights back. I'm not impressed. I've seen too many compliant "attack and freeze" demos that make the instructor look good. The movements in the video look nice and the sifu is athletic so it's plausible that he can fight but this and the other videos are not evidence of his fighting ability.



ice84 said:


> maybe this is ok for you ?


Again, compliant demo, attack and freeze. Not necessarily a bad demo, but there's no demonstration of actual ability to apply. I understand the purpose of a demo, they show how an art can potentially be applied. I also don't see why an experienced martial artist can be dazzled by them. Granted, if the techniques in the demo are far off the mark and the instructor can't pull off a technique on a compliant partner then one might assume his application is worse.


----------



## geezer (Jun 12, 2015)

Mephisto said:


> People weren't impressed with your sifu over on martial arts planet so you thought you'd try over here?



Well, in all honesty, we are a bit friendlier here. Especially to Wing Chun. Nothing against that other forum, but they are a tough sell, unless people can show that they test their stuff against resistance. Now that's not a bad thing. It's just a little different. 




Mephisto said:


> Again, compliant demo, attack and freeze. Not necessarily a bad demo, but there's no demonstration of actual ability to apply. I understand the purpose of a demo, they show how an art can potentially be applied. I also don't see why an experienced martial artist can be dazzled by them.



Yeah. Pretty much my take on it too. 

It seems to me that Ice 84 really only posts here to promote his sifu, and not to engage in open discussion... which is what I enjoy. On the other hand, I only have a handful of students. Maybe if they would go around and promote me everywhere I'd have a few more. That would be nice. So what the heck. Ice84 -- go ahead, ...fine by me!


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 12, 2015)

geezer said:


> Well, in all honesty, we are a bit friendlier here. Especially to Wing Chun. Nothing against that other forum, but they are a tough sell, unless people can show that they test their stuff against resistance. Now that's not a bad thing. It's just a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with the demo or any demo, and as long as the guy in the demo isn't a complete slacker or doing something grossly wrong. Some demos only show one aspect of an art and just because we don't see it in the demo doesn't mean the art doesn't offer it. What is more alarming to me is when people don't realize what a demo is and what it's purpose is. An experienced MAer knows it's meant to showcase and make the presenter look good, and it should be accepted as such. The problem is some newbs and non martisl artists don't know the difference. Even worse, some schools don't have much of a difference. If you don't add in some resistance or stress testing of some kind all you're doing is demo training.


----------



## ice84 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mephisto said:


> People weren't impressed with your sifu over on martial arts planet so you thought you'd try over here? The demos are nice, they probably impress people that don't know much, but they don't show much skill as far as timing and application go. Moving hands quickly against a compliant partner does not mean you can do it when a guy fights back. I'm not impressed. I've seen too many compliant "attack and freeze" demos that make the instructor look good. The movements in the video look nice and the sifu is athletic so it's plausible that he can fight but this and the other videos are not evidence of his fighting ability.
> 
> 
> Again, compliant demo, attack and freeze. Not necessarily a bad demo, but there's no demonstration of actual ability to apply. I understand the purpose of a demo, they show how an art can potentially be applied. I also don't see why an experienced martial artist can be dazzled by them. Granted, if the techniques in the demo are far off the mark and the instructor can't pull off a technique on a compliant partner then one might assume his application is worse.



My friend you have serously problem of envyi . Martial planet is ? Sorry this is my Sifu i invite you to met him you became his student 100%
No way n.1


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 14, 2015)

ice84 said:


> My friend you have serously problem of envyi . Martial planet is ? Sorry this is my Sifu i invite you to met him you became his student 100%
> No way n.1


Well than I suppose this guy just has beloved fans to promote him on all the forums. Who knows you may even be the guy in the video promoting himself?


----------



## ice84 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mephisto said:


> Well than I suppose this guy just has beloved fans to promote him on all the forums. Who knows you may even be the guy in the video promoting himself?



Jus reply you the last Time you Have too much envyi of my sifu this is not good for you babe. Who knows you Are one of the sifus or Gm around my sifu has destroyed mentally too? My name is Vincenzo Rega your is ???


----------



## Jake104 (Jun 14, 2015)

ice84 said:


> Who knows you Are one of the sifus or Gm around my sifu has destroyed mentally too????


Post video please? I'm training to mentally destroy my opponents too! I haven't quite figured it out yet? Sometimes I can make them cry and drool on themselves? I'm still training, but hopefully one day I can learn the complete mind destruction system? I've checked my local laws and when I reach that level. l'll definitely need to register myself as a deadly weapon with my local Police Dept.


----------



## KPM (Jun 14, 2015)

Jake104 said:


> Post video please? I'm training to mentally destroy my opponents too! I haven't quite figured it out yet? Sometimes I can make them cry and drool on themselves? I'm still training, but hopefully one day I can learn the complete mind destruction system? I've checked my local laws and when I reach that level. l'll definitely need to register myself as a deadly weapon with my local Police Dept.



Jake, have you studied the super secret Jedi Wing Chun?  It's so secret that they were afraid to put it in the movies for fear that the forces of the dark side would learn about it and try to copy it!  ;-)  It features very special "Force Flow" methods known only to a select few!


----------



## Jake104 (Jun 14, 2015)

KPM said:


> Jake, have you studied the super secret Jedi Wing Chun?  It's so secret that they were afraid to put it in the movies for fear that the forces of the dark side would learn about it and try to copy it!  ;-)  It features very special "Force Flow" methods known only to a select few!


I'm not at liberty to reveal my training or it's source online. So I just sent you a mental PM. This message will self destruct in 5 seconds. Hopefully your mind will still be in tack? Please use caution. I'd feel terrible if you were not around to post on MT anymore.


----------



## Jake104 (Jun 14, 2015)

You got it and your ok! Great! Keith, I'm letting you know I received your mental reply. And I'm ok! Whoo this is some scary stuff! I think we should stop now, and leave it to the professionals!


----------



## Phobius (Jun 14, 2015)

For a moment I was about to write a reply with a Yellow Bamboo YouTube clip but then I watched the clip, got so sad, and now I just feel it is better left alone and let thread return to its original purpose.


----------

